# Diarrhea? No pool for you



## rexbobcat (May 15, 2015)

Whatever's happening in your life, at least you can be thankful that you weren't the person who was given reason enough to put this sign up.


----------



## unpopular (May 15, 2015)

In my defense, I did eat at the snack bar.


----------



## Trever1t (May 15, 2015)

We had that sign up here too(not as colorful though) and surprisingly it was gone within a week or 2


----------



## limr (May 15, 2015)

Ew.


----------



## limr (May 15, 2015)

Of course now all I can think of is...

"Doodie!!"


----------



## snerd (May 15, 2015)

LOL! A floater!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (May 16, 2015)

I remember seeing this video of a photo-shoot of three babes in a hot tub in bikinis, suddenly a brown cloud surfaces, from under the water. 

John.


----------



## bribrius (May 16, 2015)

lol. Public pool, i saw it was shut down and was told it was because one of the parents brought a toddler  in that pooped in the water. supposedly it takes a few days to fix that i guess. I don't swim in public/community center type pools for just such occurences... ewwww.  Course i will jump in the lake or river.... 
And, obviously that isn't particularly clean.  somehow that seems okay though.


----------



## Designer (May 16, 2015)

I hate to tell you what the fish are doing in that water.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 16, 2015)

Like someone would really admit to it.LOL.Just confirms why I won't swim in public ponds or pools thanks.


----------



## chuasam (May 18, 2015)

That's a horrible yet appropriately crappy typeface.


----------



## Mattis (May 18, 2015)

limr said:


> Of course now all I can think of is...
> 
> "Doodie!!"


No joke about nuts inside it? I am disappointed.
;D


----------



## Ron Evers (May 18, 2015)

Mattis said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Of course now all I can think of is...
> ...



When my dad's apprentice got married, he took a chamber pot to the reception, poured in a beer, added an Oh Henry bar  & passed it around.


----------

